# [Heisec] John the Ripper knackt DES schneller



## Newsfeed (5 Juli 2011)

Optimierungen in der Version 1.7.8 bei der Implementierung der S-Boxen lassen den Passwort-Cracker Brute-Force-Angriffe schneller durchführen als bisher.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

